
MAAS Development Summary – July 3rd – 14th - janober
https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/11/andres-rodriguez-maas-development-summary-week-july-3rd-14th/
======
rbanffy
The thing I like the most about MAAS is the smallest commit in history:

[http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-
committers/maas/trunk/revi...](http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maas-
committers/maas/trunk/revision/3825)

It flips a single bit.

